# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  اسباب الانتكاسة وانواعها وطرق الوقاية

## الدكتورة نادية شوقى

الانتكاسه هى الحالة التى يعود فيها المريض المدمن الى الادمان مرة اخرى بعد فترة علاج و تاهيل من الادمان


ولكن ما هى الاسباب التى تجعل المدمن يعود الى المخدرات مرة اخرى اثناء فترة علاجه؟


وتعد احد اهم عوامل هذا الامر ان المريض يرى العديد من التعقيدات التى تقف امامه فى طريقه عند خروجه الى العالم الخارجى مرة اخرى و يرى انه لا يستطيع مواجهتها و انه يريد العودة مرة اخرى الى العالم الوهمى الذى انغمس فيه مسبقا.
و تاتى الضغوط النفسية و الاجتماعية التى يواجهها المريض من الاشخاص و المجتمع الذى من المفترض ان يحتضنه و يحتويه و لمن ما يحدث هو العكس فى هذه الحاله لا يستطيع المدمن مواجهة تلك الضغوط باكملها.
كما ان هناك عدة عوامل ترتبط بتاريخ ادمان المريض و الجرعه التى كان يتلقاها فكلما كان تجربة الادمان التى مر بها استمرت لمدة طويلة و لوقت اكبر فهذا يشكل تحديا كبيرا من قبل المدمنون الذين يسعون الى تخطى تلك المشكلة.
و يمكن تفادى تلك المرحلة من خلال تشجيع المريض على بناء علاقات انسانية مع اشخاص اصحاء و الابتعاد عن البيئة التى ادت به الى ازمة الادمان و كلما كان الاشخاص الذين يبنى معهم تلك العلاقات اثناء فترة التعافى من المخدر اكثر دعما لطريقه و الاتجاه الذي يسير به كلما ساعده ذلك عن الابتعاد تماما عن فترة الانتكاس و حمايته من مخاطر تلك المرحلة.
و ايضا عندما نقوم ببعد المريض عن اى الضغوط النفسية لفترة معينة سواء كانت تلك الضغوطت ناتجه عن اى التزام مادى او اجتماعى فهذا ايضا عامل مساعد للمريض على تجنب حالات الانتكاس المماثله و الجدير بالذكر ان تلك الضغوط النفسية هى بالفعل تكون ذات تاثير سلبى على الشخص الطبيعى و احيانا ما يصل ببعض الاشخاص الى الاكتئاب.
عادة تكون خطو العلاج ايضا التى تم اتباعها مع المريض سواء شكل البرنامج الذي تم و ضع المدمن عليه و العلاج النفسي و السلوكى الذى تلقاه لم يكن مفيدا او لم يحقق معه النتيجة المرجوة لان اغلب برامج العلاج تعمل على التركيو على الناحية السلوكية و الاخلاقية للمريض حتى يستطيع ان يخرج من البرنامج العلاجى و هو قادر على مواجهة شتى صعوبات الحياة و تعمل دائما برامج العلاج و التعافى على ربط المريض بالعديد من الاشخاص الداعمين له فاذا كان هذا البرنامج لا يؤهل المدمن الى ذلك فان من الطبيعى ان يحدث للمريض انتكاسه مره اخرى.
الانتكاسة التى يقع فيها المدمن على المخدرات تتعد بين 3 مراحل مختلفة يمر بها المدمن بالترتيب


1- مرحلة انتكاس عاطفى هى المرحلة التى تتسم بمعانة المريض من عدة اعرض تجعل منه متعب نفسيا و عاطفيا و لديه قابليه للعودة الى التعاطى مرة اخرىو لكنه لا زال فى طور التفكير و لم يعود الى المخدرات بعد. و هناك عدة اعراض تحدد مرحلة الانتكاس العاطفى التى يمر بها المريض و هى
o الحالة المزاجية المتقلبة و العصبية الغير مفهومة
o العنف و الغضب السريع
o التوتر مع اضطراب النوم و الاكل
ولكن يظهر تلك المرحلة خصوصا ببعض العلامات التى لا يمكن تجاهلها فعلى سبيل المثال:
§ عدم الانتظام على الدواء
§ التخلى عن حضور جلسات العلاج
§ عدم الانتظام على متابعة الطبيب الخاص به
2- مرحلة الانتكاس النفسي
وتلك النرحلة تكون بمثابة معركة بداخل عقل المدمن فهو يصارع بين ان يعود الى المخدرات او ان يتسمر فى طريق العلاج و يستمر به و يصيب حاله من العند مع ذاته حيث انه لا يسعى الى طلب المساعده من احد بل يكتفى الى سماع افكاره فقط.
و اما يصل العقل الى القناعه التى تجعله يفكر ان الادمان هو ملجاه الوحيد عاجلا او اجلا سوف يقوم بالرجوع اليه مرة اخرى.
وفى تلك المرحلة ينصب تفكير المدمن المريض على اربع افكار اساسية:
o العودة الى التفكير فى ذكريات الماضى و عدم تذكرة نفسه بسلبيات تلك المرحلة و المساؤى التى كان عليه ان يتغلب عليها
o يتذكر اصدقائه الذي اعتاد ان يتعاطى معهم المخدرات و تزداد لدية الرغبة فى معاودة الاتصال بهم مرة اخرى
o الرغبة الملحة فى تعاطى المخدرات مره اخرى و لو لمرة و احده فقط تصبح فكرة تسيطر على عقله
o يصبح اكثر هدوءا و انطواءا فهو لا يريد التواصل مع اى احد من العالم الخارجى حتى لا يشتت تفكيره او تركيزه عن المشكلة التى يواجهها
2- مرحلة الانتكاس الفعلى


تعتبر تلك المرحلة هىا المرحلة الاخير فى مراحل الانتكاس الذي ما ان يصل اليها المدمن يكون ما هو الا مسالة و قت و يعود الى الادمان مرة اخرى و يقوم بالاتصال باصدقائه المدمنين الذي سبق ان تعاطى المخدرات معهم. و يعود الى الادمان مرة اخرى.
خطوات الوقاية من مرحلة انتكاس الادمان


– من الاشياء المهمه التى يجهلها البعض هى مدى حاجة المريض الى الاسترخاء و الراحه فحصوله على قسط مناسب من الاسترخاء و الراحة اثناء فترة التعافى تعد من الاشياء المهمه التى لا يجب اغفالها و يجب التنظيم لها يوميا من اجل الوقاية من حدوث اى انتكاس له.
– و ضع قائمة بالعلامات التى تجعل المريض يشعر بالخطر دوما و تشمل تلك القائمة المواقف و الأشخاص الذي يشعر تجاهم المدمن بعدم الامان و ايضا قائمه بالاماكن التى تذكر المدمن بكل المراحل السيئة التى مر بها اثناء فترة ادمانه و البعد عن كل من فى تلك القائمة بشكل نهائي و عد التفكير بهم و التخلص من اى متعلقات او صور لهم فى هذه المرحلة
– عدم قيام المدمن بالكذب على نفسه فخلال فترة الادمان كثيرا ما تجده يقول العديد من الاكاذيب التى تمكنه من النجاه من الافعال التى يرتكبها اثناء فترة ادمانه لذلك علي المدمن و خاصة البرنامج العلاجى الذي يبتعه المدمن ان يؤهله الى التصالح مع نفسه و عدم الكذب على نفسه او على الافراد الذين يحاولون ان يساعدوه و يدعموه
– فرصة المدمن تكمن فى البرنامج العلاجى و التاهيلي الذي يتلقاه فهو من الممكن ان يتبع التعليمات كاملة فيستطيع بذلك الخروج من المشاكل التى و ضعتها به المخدرات او ان لا يعطى نفسه الفرصه الصحيحه و الجديدة الايجايبة التى اتيحت له، لذلك للحد من مخاطر مرحلة الانتكاسه يجب عليه ان يقوم بالتمسك بتلك الفرصة و القيام بتغيير فى شتى حياته.
– ان يقوم المدمن بشبكة علاقات انسانية من المقربين لديه الذين لديهم نيه على مساعدته و فى الاغلب تكون تلك الشبكة مكونة من افراد اسرته و الاصدقاء الغير مدمنين المقربين له
– بناء نمط حياة مناسب من ابسط الاشياء التى يمكن ان يتبعها المدمن فطريقة التغذيه المناسبة و عمل بعض التمارين الرياضية تساعد المريض على اجتياز خطر الانتكاس
– الاهتمام بالجانب الدينى و التقرب الى الله من احد العوامل الايجابية التى تعمل على حمايتك من الاننتكاس و العودة الى الادمان مرة اخرى، و تجعل المريض يشعر بالراحة و الرضا و مقاومة الانتكاس بشكل اقوى و اعمق من البعد عن الله.
– يجب ان لا نقوم برسم العديد من الطموحات و الاحلام لدى المدمن لانها من الطبيعى اذا لم يصل الى ما يريده المريض من هذه الانجازات الى انه يشعر بالاحباط اذا شعر بانه لم يحقق تلك الاهداف و التوقيت الذي يرجوه و عد المبالغه فى التفاؤل حتى يجتاز برنامج التأهيل العلاجى و حتى لا تنقلب احد الخطوات عليه بالسلب فيجعله اكثر قدرة على المقاومة و تحمل ما يمكن ان يواجهه من مشاكل و صعوبات.
برنامج المنتكسين


ندرك ان الانتكاسة هي سلاح ذو حدين فقد تكون الانتكاسة هي المؤشر الحقيقي على شغل البرنامج بطريقه صحيحه والرجوع الى التعافي بخبرة اكثر وبقوه اكثر فكم من القوه خلقت من الضعف وفى بعض الاحيان الانتكاسة قد تكون مميته وقاتله ولا يرجع بعدها الشخص الى التعافي مره اخرى انكارا منه للمشكلة وشعور قوى منه باليأس .
نحن هنا نقوم بعمل برنامج مخصوص للمنتكسين يقوم هذا البرنامج على عمل عملية تصحيح للمسار ومراجعة على الاخطاء التي وقع فيها الشخص فى الانتكاسة ويهدف هذا البرنامج الى اعادة ترتيب الامور روحانيا ونفسيا للشخص لمواصلة رحلة التعافي وعدم الوقوع فى اخطاء الانتكاسة مره اخرى بل العمل على اكتساب خبرات حياتيه جديده ليرجع بعدها الشخص منتجا ومتعافي في مجتمعه وخاصه انه تكون لديه بنيه روحانيه جعلته يتعافى لمدة من الوقت وهنا نقوم بالبناء على هذه البنيه واصلاح ما أفسدته الانتكاسة بكل معانيها .
الانتكاسه والارتداد الى التعاطى


الانتكاسة هي امر وارد يواجه المدمن وعائلته في كثير من الاوقات وترجع اسباب الانتكاسة الى وقوعه في ما نسميه عادة بالفخاخ وهى طرق تفكير واعية أو غير واعية أو شبه واعية تؤدى إلى مواقف عالية الخطورة .
وهناك نوعان من الفخاخ
• أولاً : الفخاخ المباشرة
• ثانياً : الفخاخ الغير المباشرة
مراحل الانتكاسة أو الارتداد
المرحلة الاولى :
المرحلة الانتكاسة الشعورية أو الروحية
لا يفكر الشخص في هذا الوقت في التعاطي ولكنه يمر بمشاعر مضطربة وسلبيه ويميز هذه المرحلة كثرة الشكوى من الضغوط النفسية والاجتماعية والقلق والحوف الغير مبرر والاكتئاب والميل الى العزلة والوحدة وعدم الاجتماعية وعدم التواصل مع مجموعات الدعم والاجتماعات والبعد عن اصدقاء التعافي عادات غذائية ضعيفة اضطرابات فى النوم .
المرحلة الثانية :


الانتكاسه العقلية
وهو الصراع الذى بدأ يدور داخل عقل الشخص ما بين الضغوط النفسية والشعور بعدم الراحة وبين قرار التعاطي مره اخرى وفيها يقع الشخص في فخ رؤية الجانب السعيد في حياة المخدرات ويتناسى انكاره كل الجوانب السلبية
وفيه يكون الصراع على اشده في المواقف التي تمثل صراعات نفسيه للشخص وفيها قد يعود الشخص لا نماط سلوكيه ادمانيه مثل الكذب والسهر والاهمال فى الواجبات الاجتماعية وهى مرحله خطره تسبق الانتكاسة الجسدية
المرحلة الثالثة :


الانتكاسة الجسدية
وفيها يكون الشخص عرضه لكثير من افكار التعاطي مره اخزى وتسيطر عليه الافكار السلبية والمسيطرة والرغبات الملحة ويرى فيها الشخص ان التعاطي مره اخرى هو الحل الامثل لتسكين هذه الالام النفسية وقد يرى ان مره واحده تكفى ونحن نعلم ان مره واحده لا تكفى والاف المرات لا تشبع ابدا 


المصدر
http://goo.gl/91gRkU

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزاكِ الله خيرا ونفع بكِ ، معلومات قيمة ونافعة .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أحسنت أحسن الله إليك ، لعلنا جميعا نستفيد من هذا التوجيهات حتى مع غير المصابين بالإدمان ، أعتقد أنها مهمة في الحياة العملية : مثل الضغوط النفسية والإجتماعية التي تؤثر فينا .

----------

